# Probleme mit FRITZ!Box 7490 und VDSL 100



## Basaltkopp (14. Februar 2016)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Gibt es hier noch mehr mit VDSL 100 und einer FRITZ!Box 7490 die Probleme macht? 

Zu meiner Geschichte:

Ich bin seit 05.02.16 umgestellt auf VDSL 100 und direkt zum Schalttag fing die Box an Faxen zu machen. Ständige DSL-Abbrüche (ca. alle 1-2min manchmal auch erst nach 10min). Im Internet findet man jede Menge darüber. Was ein paar Tage geholfen hat, war die DSL-Version downzugraden. Damit hatte ich dann bis heute Mittag Ruhe. Vor der Umschaltung hatte ich DSL 16000+ und damit lief die Box 1a. AVM habe ich auch schon angeschrieben, da ich eigentlich gerne meine Box weiter nutzen möchte, doch wenn alle 1-2min das DSL ausfällt kann ich weder gescheit ins Internet noch TV schauen oder online zocken. Mal schauen was da kommt. Provisorisch nutze ich erst einmal einen Speedport W921v. Damit läuft das Internet wie es soll.


----------



## SilentMan22 (14. Februar 2016)

Bekomme genau die Kombi in 18 Tagen. Mal sehen was draus wird. (Allerdings natürlich nicht bei diesem Saftladen namens Telekom) Du könntest mal versuchen dein DSL Speed etwas zu drosseln, einfach irgendwo bei den DSL-Einstellungen eine Seite mit vielen Reglern, die alle auf "Maximale Stabilität" stellen. Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## mrfloppy (15. Februar 2016)

Bekannter Fehler und das liegt an avm. Das witzige ist, die 7490 wird auch nicht defekt sein. Ehemaliger Kollege der bei einem Anbieter in der entstörung ist, das ein boxe Tausch also 1 zu 1 garnichts bringt . Avm melden und denen auf den Zeiger gehen .


----------



## BloodySuicide (15. Februar 2016)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Bekomme genau die Kombi in 18 Tagen. Mal sehen was draus wird. (Allerdings natürlich nicht bei diesem Saftladen namens Telekom) Du könntest mal versuchen dein DSL Speed etwas zu drosseln, einfach irgendwo bei den DSL-Einstellungen eine Seite mit vielen Reglern, die alle auf "Maximale Stabilität" stellen. Vielleicht hilft das.



Nur das zu 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit die Telekom dein Vectoring DSLAM gebaut hat...

Die 7490 haben aber wirklich Probleme mit Vectoring


----------



## SilentMan22 (16. Februar 2016)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Nur das zu 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit die Telekom dein Vectoring DSLAM gebaut hat...



Das mag sein, nur das die Telekom 15€ mehr im Monat für die gleichen Konditionen will.


----------



## Basaltkopp (16. Februar 2016)

Also man muss schon sagen das AVM sich Mühe gibt. Haben mir geschrieben das ich denen paar Daten liefern soll. Mal gucken. Alternativen zur 7490 gibt es ja auch kaum. Zumindest sind mir keine bekannt.


----------



## Zettabit (16. Februar 2016)

Der Support von AVM ist einfach Top, hatte schon mal eine Frage bezüglich einer ihrer APIs und habe auf eine Frage eine Antwort direkt vom verantwortlichen ProduktManager erhalten.


----------



## Basaltkopp (18. Februar 2016)

Nachdem ich die Rückmeldung von meinem Provider habe, dass die Fehler im Upstream sind und meine FRITZ!Box demnach kaputt sei habe ich AVM wieder kontaktiert. Die tauschen mir diese jetzt aus. Mal sehen. Glaub noch nicht so wirklich dran, dass es die FRITZ!Box sein soll.


----------



## SilentMan22 (10. März 2016)

Hab nun VDSL Vodafone 100K mit Fbox 7490. Läuft komplett reibungs- und problemlos seit der ersten Sekunde. Besser könnte es nicht sein.


----------

